# Throttling On Intel i5-8250U



## muhlisgursoy (May 2, 2020)

Hi,

I was experimenting with my Intel i5-8250U on my laptop. On my observations, when the processor exceeds 70°C with full performance (3.39 GHz), it reduces back itself to about 60°C and affects the performance (throttles at about 2.4 GHz). How do I stop that?

I changed my power plan to Ultimate Performance (100% processor state), undervolted the CPU by -80 mV. But when I benchmark, it still heats up to 80°C and then, it throttles at 60°C.

ThrottleStop gives EDP Other - PL1 signs when it throttles.

What else can I do that I can prevent it from throttling or overheating?

Thanks.


----------



## LTUGamer (May 2, 2020)

Firstly it is not "throttling". The CPU base frequency is 1,6 GHz and *IF* there is low temperature CPU could give you extra speed *UP TO* 3,4 GHz. If laptop doesn't give you less extra speed that doesn't mean that it throttling.

I didn't played with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility tool but I believe that there could be option to increase default clocks up to those which are mentioned as Max Boost clocks. Also it could be some useful options in BIOS but before talking about BIOS it would be useful to know laptop model


----------



## unclewebb (May 2, 2020)

LTUGamer said:


> Firstly it is not "throttling".


PL1 lighting up in red is informing the user that the CPU has reached the long term turbo power limit. The CPU speed is being throttled based on this power limit. In the TPL window, what are the turbo power limits set to?

An 8th Gen U series CPU can run indefinitely at full speed if the turbo power limits are set appropriately. It will overheat before it power limit throttles.



http://imgur.com/eo0J744


----------



## muhlisgursoy (May 2, 2020)

LTUGamer said:


> Firstly it is not "throttling". The CPU base frequency is 1,6 GHz and *IF* there is low temperature CPU could give you extra speed *UP TO* 3,4 GHz. If laptop doesn't give you less extra speed that doesn't mean that it throttling.
> 
> I didn't played with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility tool but I believe that there could be option to increase default clocks up to those which are mentioned as Max Boost clocks. Also it could be some useful options in BIOS but before talking about BIOS it would be useful to know laptop model



I'm using Acer Swift 3 (SF315-52G). And my TPL is looking like this (below).

I tried the Intel XTU but because ThrottleStop seems more reliable and universal, now I'm using ThrottleStop. In the BIOS, there are no useful options in my observation.

When the CPU temperature reaches about 75-80°C, it limits itself at about 2.4 - 2.7 GHz. When I undervolted it, I managed it up to 2.9 GHz when it keeps itself at about 60°C. Is it possible to push it furthermore (like 3.2 GHz)?


----------



## unclewebb (May 2, 2020)

Your TPL screenshot shows that the Turbo Boost Long Power Max is set to 15 Watts. That is what is limiting you. Try increasing both long and short power limits to 30. When your CPU is throttling, watch the reported power consumption. It is power not temperature that limits these CPUs.

You can also increase the PP0 Current Limit up to 100 so it does not interfere with things. Same for IccMax. The FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits box might also need to be checked. Do some testing before checking this box. Post a screenshot of ThrottleStop with the Limit Reasons window open while the CPU is loaded and throttling.

The latest version includes adjustable PROCHOT Offset in the Options window. Intel default for this setting is 0.





						ThrottleStop 875 b4.zip
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## muhlisgursoy (May 2, 2020)

Thanks a lot! Now the frequency kept stable on about 3.3 GHz. Before this, I was getting about 1100 score on Cinebench but now it gets 1564 score (the average was 1259), surpassing i7-4850HQ. The CPU now gets hot as 95°C on maximum.

I did change the current limit, checked the "disable and lock power limits" box, and increased both long and short power limits to 30. I didn't change the IccMax.

I think I will set the long and short power limits a bit lower (maybe 26 or something), just in case it overheats (or should I decrease the PP0 Current Limit?). I will write my results here later.


----------



## unclewebb (May 2, 2020)

muhlisgursoy said:


> The CPU now gets hot as 95°C on maximum.


Intel rates their CPUs to be able to run reliably up to 100°C. Like most manufacturers, Acer set this limit a little lower at 95°C to be on the safe side so no worries. Your CPU cannot "overheat". It will thermal throttle when it has to which prevents any overheating.

You might be able to use the ThrottleStop version I posted if you are interested in setting this to 100°C.

There is no need to decrease any of the limits but you can set these limits however you like. After all, it is your laptop.
Nice increase in your Cinebench scores.  

Edit - Here is a Task Scheduler guide if you want to run ThrottleStop when Windows starts.





						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com


----------



## muhlisgursoy (May 3, 2020)

Here are my observations:
(The ultimate performance power plan has a 100% minimum and maximum CPU state.)





I think I will switch to this ThrottleStop profile sometimes when I need high performance for a short period. I didn't change the temperature limit, I'm concerned if my CPU or laptop lifetime shortens and as this laptop is still new (a few months old).

On my observation, the CPU performed best on TPL set on 28-28. As you said, it would be because of thermal throttling by Acer. Anyway, it's good enough for now.

I didn't understand the clamp option, what is it for and what will it affect if I disable or enable it? Same for IccMax.

I also applied the task scheduler, thanks a lot for the useful guide.


----------



## Jokerjokester55 (May 10, 2020)

muhlisgursoy said:


> Here are my observations:
> (The ultimate performance power plan has a 100% minimum and maximum CPU state.)
> 
> View attachment 153655
> ...




@muhlisgursoy This is amazing! thank you! I have a Dell Inspiron 15 7570. It has the same i5-8250U processor which I've undervolted to -105.5mv and using the same settings as listed above (28-28), I was able to get a Cine score of 1636. my default PROCHOT is set to 98° C which i'm guessing was set by Dell and maybe why I squeaked by a little bit. I did hit 99°c for a brief second before it began to thermal throttle then just didnt go over 98 as the test continued. I noticed in you FIVR picture you attached earlier that your turbo ratio limits were set at 3.0 - did you change these back to 3.4 prior to testing?

@unclewebb thank you for your input as well. I've been looking all over to see what values I should be plugging in the TPL settings of Throttlestop (I'm curious why, by default, they were set to 44)
The Cine test takes less than 5 minutes so I'm just wondering how safely I can maintain these temperatures? I use my laptop for video editing sometimes and rendering can take upwards of 20 minutes. Is it safe to maintain these temperatures for an extended period of time? and will this change significantly shorten the life of the processor? 

Thanks


----------



## muhlisgursoy (May 11, 2020)

Jokerjokester55 said:


> I noticed in you FIVR picture you attached earlier that your turbo ratio limits were set at 3.0 - did you change these back to 3.4 prior to testing?



At first, I thought that if I reduce the turbo, it will not throttle. But it doesn't have any positive effect on my observation. So yes, I did change it back to 34. Thank you to you too


----------



## dragon404 (May 27, 2020)

@muhlisgursoy
first of all, thank you so much for this! I have core i5-8250u as well and I want to get the best out of it. can you share with us your ThrottleStop.ini or your settings for 1571 cinebench score .

My current settings gave me 1586 on cinebench. What do you think guys? and how do I change the max temperature limit?


----------



## unclewebb (May 29, 2020)

dragon404 said:


> how do I change the max temperature limit?


Is your CPU throttling because of temperature or because of power? The default power limit for the 8250U is 15 Watts. If you do not change this or if you are not able to change this then your CPU will power limit throttle. Some OEMs lock their laptops down so there is no way to get beyond this 15 Watt limit. Changing the throttling temperature will not fix your problem if the real problem is power based.

Are you using ThrottleStop yet? Open the Limit Reasons window when Cinebench testing. It will show you the reason why your CPU is throttling. You cannot fix a problem until you know what the problem is.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## dragon404 (May 29, 2020)

I have recorded screen while benchmarking with the limit window open and my sittings at the end of the video. it looks like the tempreture isn't my problem.









The video is missed up here is a screenshot


----------



## muhlisgursoy (May 29, 2020)

dragon404 said:


> it looks like the tempreture isn't my problem.



I think you didn't change the TPL settings, the turbo power limit. Here I uploaded my ThrottleStop.ini file but you may customize the configuration before testing it. Currently, its PROCHOT is set to 95 degrees Celsius.


----------



## unclewebb (May 29, 2020)

Your video shows you have your turbo power limits set to 28W and your Cinebench screenshot shows your CPU is throttling at 27.9W. Guess what the problem is? It is your POWER LIMITS!!!   

Increase them if you want to go faster.

Your thermal throttling temperature is set to 94°C which is below the Intel 100°C spec. The latest version of ThrottleStop might have a fix for that. Download, unzip and copy the new ThrottleStop.exe into your ThrottleStop folder.






						ThrottleStop 875 b4.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				




In the Options window, if this feature is not locked, you can adjust the PROCHOT Offset value. Your laptop has this set to 6 currently so your CPU will throttle at 94°C (100°C - 6°C). If this feature is not locked you can try setting PROCHOT Offset lower. The black dot indicates this feature was locked by the BIOS.



http://imgur.com/Hm7wH5z


----------



## dragon404 (May 30, 2020)

@unclewebb thank you so much for this now I have a better understanding of what's going on; I have raised the power limits and the PP throttling was gone. but now because of the high power limit, I got "VR Thermal" throttling and a couple of Mghz Drops to compensate high temperatures ( it hit from 70 to 95 and cause the speed to drop occasionally) and thus I got lower benchmark results (around ~1423). I have raised the PRochot limit from 95 to 100 by changing the offset from 6 to 0 using the version you gave me but it is still the same. so after benchmarking and a couple of tests I found the sweet spot of 29 on long power max and 35 on short power max to score 1610.

I think I hit my CPU limits which is rated for "up to 3.40 GHz " Max Turbo Frequency and I don't think it can go higher than that. I was able to hit ~3.2GHz most of the time with little drops.


----------



## PikaTak (May 31, 2020)

muhlisgursoy said:


> I'm using Acer Swift 3 (SF315-52G). And my TPL is looking like this (below).
> 
> I tried the Intel XTU but because ThrottleStop seems more reliable and universal, now I'm using ThrottleStop. In the BIOS, there are no useful options in my observation.
> 
> When the CPU temperature reaches about 75-80°C, it limits itself at about 2.4 - 2.7 GHz. When I undervolted it, I managed it up to 2.9 GHz when it keeps itself at about 60°C. Is it possible to push it furthermore (like 3.2 GHz)?





muhlisgursoy said:


> Here are my observations:
> (The ultimate performance power plan has a 100% minimum and maximum CPU state.)
> 
> View attachment 153655
> ...



I'm a Turk, too. Do you think this process is worth using the processor at 90 degrees? Isn't it too hot?


----------



## unclewebb (May 31, 2020)

Intel sets the thermal throttling temperature to 100C for a reason. Intel considers any temperature below this to be a "safe operating temperature".


----------



## PikaTak (May 31, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Intel sets the thermal throttling temperature to 100C for a reason. Intel considers any temperature below this to be a "safe operating temperature".



Okay, I know it. But working at high temperatures constantly shortens the life of the processor. Sounds like nothing good for someone who bought a new computer.


----------



## danker1990 (May 31, 2020)

dragon404 said:


> @unclewebb thank you so much for this now I have a better understanding of what's going on; I have raised the power limits and the PP throttling was gone. but now because of the high power limit, I got "VR Thermal" throttling and a couple of Mghz Drops to compensate high temperatures ( it hit from 70 to 95 and cause the speed to drop occasionally) and thus I got lower benchmark results (around ~1423). I have raised the PRochot limit from 95 to 100 by changing the offset from 6 to 0 using the version you gave me but it is still the same. so after benchmarking and a couple of tests I found the sweet spot of 29 on long power max and 35 on short power max to score 1610.
> 
> I think I hit my CPU limits which is rated for "up to 3.40 GHz " Max Turbo Frequency and I don't think it can go higher than that. I was able to hit ~3.2GHz most of the time with little drops.



Do you mind sending your ini file for throttlestop so i can try on my setup.


----------



## jstnrme (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi. I have an acer aspire 6 captain america edition with the same processor and I have already undervolted using throttlestop and got a max score of 616 on cinebench. But during benchmarking, my laptop keeps power throttling at 15W and PL1 in limit reasons are blinking like christmas lights. Is power throttling okay or do anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 1, 2020)

@jstnrme - The laptop you bought has a low power U series CPU. Long term, they are designed to throttle when they reach the 15W TDP limit. By using ThrottleStop, some laptops can go way beyond this 15W limit. What is your goal? Do you want to go beyond this limit? Show some screenshots of how you have ThrottleStop setup if you want some suggestions. I am not sure if your laptop is locked down by Acer or not. Some laptop models are locked down, many are not.


----------



## jstnrme (Jun 1, 2020)

Is it okay to go beyond the limit? If so then here are my screenshots.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 1, 2020)

When PL1 in the Core column and EDP OTHER under the Ring column light up red together in Limit Reasons, it is the PL1 or long term turbo power limit that is the limiting factor.

You have ThrottleStop set up correctly. You are requesting this limit be set to 39W but the CPU is enforcing a 15W limit on you. There is no easy way to get around this limit.

For comparison, Lenovo left the turbo power limits completely unlocked on my C930 with an 8th Gen Core i7 CPU. No throttling at all until it hits the thermal limit which is not surprising considering how many watts the CPU is running at.



http://imgur.com/eo0J744


----------



## jstnrme (Jun 1, 2020)

So how should I set my turbo boost power limits?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 1, 2020)

It does not really matter. There is a duplicate set of turbo power limits. The long term power limit is set equal to the TDP which is 15W. There is no way to get beyond this limit on your laptop.

You can set ThrottleStop to 25W but it is still going to throttle to 15W based on the limit that is set internally.


----------



## dragon404 (Jun 1, 2020)

@danker1990 

here is my .ini file I have adjusted it a little, and I just benchmark it and got 1570 on Cinebench you may want to adjust the settings to suit you; even though the same core i5-8250u but there might be inconsistencies from different manufactures...

I have included the whole software in the .rar file you can use it or just replace the .ini file.



jstnrme said:


> So how should I set my turbo boost power limits?



it depends on how much heat and power your device can take for me I found a sweet spot of 28-30. just change and test for yourself.


----------



## danker1990 (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks dragon404 it was better than my setup that i followed everyone's posts.


----------



## Zerobladxx (Jun 12, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> It does not really matter. There is a duplicate set of turbo power limits. The long term power limit is set equal to the TDP which is 15W. There is no way to get beyond this limit on your laptop.
> 
> You can set ThrottleStop to 25W but it is still going to throttle to 15W based on the limit that is set internally.



Hi. Maybe you can help me i have lenovo laptop with i5 8250u and i've tried all methods in this thread. And i have problem with temperature max limit and power limit. Its limited to 72c before its started to throttling down and power its only limited to 25w. Any solution please? Thankyou


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 12, 2020)

@Zerobladxx - ThrottleStop has a new feature that might help with your temperature problem.






						ThrottleStop 876.zip
					






					drive.google.com
				




In the Options window there is a new setting called PROCHOT Offset. Set that to 2 and above that check the box, Lock PROCHOT Offset. Press OK and then open the screen back up to make sure the lock was set.



Zerobladxx said:


> Any solution please?


I need to see some pictures of how you have ThrottleStop setup. It would also be good to use ThrottleStop to create a log file so I can see how your CPU is running while you are using it. If you have an Nvidia GPU, remember to check that option in ThrottleStop.


----------



## Zerobladxx (Jun 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @Zerobladxx - ThrottleStop has a new feature that might help with your temperature problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay, first thankyou for your respond, this is all my screenshot of throttlestop app, i follow all instruction and advice in this thread. so the max temperature it increase on 77c but the max power still on 25w. and my laptop using radeon 530 but i can't checked the amd gpu in option page.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 13, 2020)

Zerobladxx said:


> max temperature it increase on 77°C


We're making progress.

In the TPL window set the long and short turbo power limits to 35.

Open up Limit Reasons and run a TS Bench test. While this test is running and your CPU is fully loaded, show me a screenshot of ThrottleStop and Limit Reasons together. Run the longer 1024M test. You can stop this test after taking a screenshot. Try to take a screenshot while the CPU is throttling at 25W. You should see PL1 or PL2 in red in ThrottleStop if one of the power limits is causing throttling. You might see something else in red. Maybe something else is causing the throttling.

Your screenshots above are confusing. The first one shows that Speed Shift is enabled but your second and third screenshots show that Speed Shift is not enabled. When taking screenshots, make sure you have not made changes to your settings or it makes troubleshooting the problem more difficult.

The 8250U has a 15W TDP rating. Long term, some laptops with this CPU are locked down to 15W and there is nothing you can do about it.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## Zerobladxx (Jun 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> We're making progress.
> 
> In the TPL window set the long and short turbo power limits to 35.
> 
> ...



sorry if my screenshot before makes confusing, here is some screen shot again, i already change min max tpl on 35, and running TS bench with Limit Reason. tsbench.jpg shows when the CPU throttling at 25W. tsbench2.jpg shows when CPU throttling at 15w


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 13, 2020)

@Zerobladxx - Some manufacturers on some of their laptops enforce the turbo power limits. This is controlled by an embedded controller (EC). When this happens, you cannot use ThrottleStop to set higher power limits. The power limits set by the EC, PL1=15W and PL2=25W, are the power limits that your CPU must obey. There is no way to get beyond these limits.

I also bought a Lenovo laptop. The C930 model that I bought does not use the EC to enforce the turbo power limits. On this model, the turbo power limits that ThrottleStop lets you set are the ones that the CPU uses. This makes a big difference in full load performance.



http://imgur.com/eo0J744


----------



## Zerobladxx (Jun 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @Zerobladxx - Some manufacturers on some of their laptops enforce the turbo power limits. This is controlled by an embedded controller (EC). When this happens, you cannot use ThrottleStop to set higher power limits. The power limits set by the EC, PL1=15W and PL2=25W, are the power limits that your CPU must obey. There is no way to get beyond these limits.
> 
> I also bought a Lenovo laptop. The C930 model that I bought does not use the EC to enforce the turbo power limits. On this model, the turbo power limits that ThrottleStop lets you set are the ones that the CPU uses. This makes a big difference in full load performance.
> 
> ...



hmm okay then, thankyou so much for the information, i learn a lot from you and other people to. my laptop model is v330. nice to discuss with you


----------



## danker1990 (Aug 4, 2020)

With Throttlestop being updated to 9.0 has anyone changed their setups or adapted them to the new features.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 4, 2020)

@danker1990 - What new features? The biggest change in ThrottleStop 9.0 was the switch to a new, more secure, driver. The only recent change of importance is the adjustable PROCHOT Offset feature which has been discussed in this thread. This feature only seems important for Lenovo laptops. They like to change the thermal throttling temperature while you are using your laptop. Putting a check mark beside the new Lock PROCHOT Offset feature in the Options window will prevent that from happening.

If you are having any problems, do some Cinebench R20 testing and post lots of screenshots. With Limit Reasons open, you can watch for any throttling issues while Cinebench R20 is running. Some 8th Gen U CPUs can run indefinitely at way beyond 15W and some are locked to 15W long term and there is nothing you can do about it. 

You can make some voltage tweaks but this needs to be done on each individual laptop. Getting voltage settings from other users is not the best way to get the most out of a laptop.


----------



## danker1990 (Aug 8, 2020)

my P


unclewebb said:


> @danker1990 - What new features? The biggest change in ThrottleStop 9.0 was the switch to a new, more secure, driver. The only recent change of importance is the adjustable PROCHOT Offset feature which has been discussed in this thread. This feature only seems important for Lenovo laptops. They like to change the thermal throttling temperature while you are using your laptop. Putting a check mark beside the new Lock PROCHOT Offset feature in the Options window will prevent that from happening.
> 
> If you are having any problems, do some Cinebench R20 testing and post lots of screenshots. With Limit Reasons open, you can watch for any throttling issues while Cinebench R20 is running. Some 8th Gen U CPUs can run indefinitely at way beyond 15W and some are locked to 15W long term and there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> You can make some voltage tweaks but this needs to be done on each individual laptop. Getting voltage settings from other users is not the best way to get the most out of a laptop.



My PL2 is lighting up red which must mean i have a 25W limit so need to lower my numbers to 25 short and long i presume. Also my EDP Other is also lighting red. All the others remain yellow.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 8, 2020)

@danker1990 - Have you checked the box, FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits? That can help with power throttling in some laptops. What have you set your power limits to in the TPL window?

Does your computer continue to run at 25W throughout the Cinebench test or does it drop lower when PL1 throttling starts?

EDP OTHER under the RING column will always light up in red whenever PL1 or PL2 or THERMAL are red under the CORE column. You can ignore EDP OTHER when it is doing this. The box in red under the CORE column is the important one.


----------



## danker1990 (Aug 11, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @danker1990 - Have you checked the box, FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits? That can help with power throttling in some laptops. What have you set your power limits to in the TPL window?
> 
> Does your computer continue to run at 25W throughout the Cinebench test or does it drop lower when PL1 throttling starts?
> 
> EDP OTHER under the RING column will always light up in red whenever PL1 or PL2 or THERMAL are red under the CORE column. You can ignore EDP OTHER when it is doing this. The box in red under the CORE column is the important one.


Yes the box is ticked for disabling the lock.
no, i changed the setting to 25 long and short hence the limit. since then i increased the short and long to 33 and took my offset down to -115.2v.
No, the throttling happens also below the 25w limit but it does remain at 25W mostly throughout the test.

This is using the new 9.2 with adjusted benchmark figures.





Follow up from my previous setup. I have reverted to dragon404 setup so gives you a better understanding of the current situation. With his setup, im guaranteed to throttle when running any benchmark. When using my adaptive setup no marker of throttling except for the occasional blip. so my understanding is 28 and below on short and long causes guaranteed throttling around 32 and above the throttling does fade to occasional but does push my thermal temp to 100oc.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 11, 2020)

danker1990 said:


> With his setup, im guaranteed to throttle


I like your setup better. ThrottleStop is allowing you to run your 8250U which has a 15W TDP rating at over 30W. I call that a success story.

If your heatsink can handle 30W or 32W then set your long term turbo power limit to that. For the short term turbo power limit, you can use that or a little more. Default for my 8th Gen laptop is 44W for the short limit. If you go with a big number like that, you should lower the turbo time limit because the heatsink cannot handle that kind of power for more than 1 or 2 seconds. The default 28 second turbo time limit would be too much sustained heat.

No matter what power limits you decide to use, thermal throttling will protect your CPU from exceeding the maximum safe operating temperature which Intel says is 100°C. 









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## Amadeus (Aug 20, 2020)

Hello everyone, I'm having some problem while trying to bench my undervolt settings. Whenever I used Cinebench R15 the PKG Power will boost up to 19 W with mostly staying on 18.7 W and 2.5 Ghz Clock. The Limit Reasons is showing up red PL2 . But what I find strange is that after a few minutes running the bench the PL1 suddenly got flashed red and resetted my CPU PKG power from 18.7 W to 14.8 W. This lowers my clockspeed to around 2.2 Ghz and severely impact my Cinebench score. I honestly just wanna try to go above 500 on Cinebench R15.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 20, 2020)

The 8250U has a 15W TDP rating. When a CPU is run at full load, some manufacturers will enforce this power limit. Your CPU will power limit throttle so it does not exceed 15W. That is exactly what I am seeing. This power limit is set internally. There is nothing you can do with software like ThrottleStop to get beyond this limit.

Some OEMs leave the power limits wide open. Your laptop is power limit locked. It appears to be using a short term power limit of 19W and a long term limit of 15W. You need a different laptop if you want to go beyond those limits.


----------



## Amadeus (Aug 20, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> The 8250U has a 15W TDP rating. When a CPU is run at full load, some manufacturers will enforce this power limit. Your CPU will power limit throttle so it does not exceed 15W. That is exactly what I am seeing. This power limit is set internally. There is nothing you can do with software like ThrottleStop to get beyond this limit.
> 
> Some OEMs leave the power limits wide open. Your laptop is power limit locked. It appears to be using a short term power limit of 19W and a long term limit of 15W. You need a different laptop if you want to go beyond those limits.


Well at least I still managed to lower temperature while gaming I guess. Thank you for your answers!


----------



## PrinceGodiva (Dec 6, 2020)

danker1990 said:


> Yes the box is ticked for disabling the lock.
> no, i changed the setting to 25 long and short hence the limit. since then i increased the short and long to 33 and took my offset down to -115.2v.
> No, the throttling happens also below the 25w limit but it does remain at 25W mostly throughout the test.
> 
> ...



Will you willing to share your setting.ini for I5-8250u? I'm using asus A442UF. When I played PES 2021, the cpu clock boost for just a minute the drop to just 1 GHZ, I don't understand whats wrong here.


----------

